# vet recommendation



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi all

can anyone recommend a french vet within a few hours from st malo?

do not want any near ports or far north as imho they seem to be far more expensive than those farther out/down

we are travelling back up from south of france on 15th jan 2011 and would like to hear from anyone who has a tried and tested friendly vet - english speaking is not necessary as my french is above conversational! more a sympathetic doggy vet would be nice - handsome always a bonus (the vet that i s...!)

many thanks


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at the Sticky thread 'French Vets List - Your Experiences 2010' on this Forum. 
There's a link to approx 60 Vets throughout France.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

ezzy66 said:


> hi all
> 
> can anyone recommend a french vet within a few hours from st malo?
> 
> ...


Look here................

http://www.118000.fr/v_saint-malo_35/c_veterinaire

Ray.


----------

